# Could really do with some advice



## tmkc2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

Me and my husband have been trying on and off for our first baby for over 7 years.
When i say trying, not all of them years have been "really trying" more not using any contraception and hoping it would just happen.
This last year we have bought a clear blue fertility monitor and have been properly trying.

My periods arent regular and are hit and miss but due to using clear blue fertility monitor i know exactly when im ovulation.I KNOW i should be seeking further medical help but i hate drs so am putting it off and off but we will make an appointment very soon.(my husband got tested 3-4 years ago and he is fine)

When i finish a period roughly 5 days after my clear blue fertility monitor requests i test.. usually for first 4-5 days of testing it has 1 bar... then goes upto 2 and stays at 2 till i ovulate (which i dont think is normal) however i tested and i got 3 bars (ovulation) on 6th of this month and tested on 7th and got 3 bars saying i was ovulating.so we did the deed on both days etc.. i took my temp on the days i was ovulating and was 98+ was like that for 2 days after ovulation... then it dipped to low 97 and has been like that since (slight increase today into high 97) ive read and read the net about temp drops etc and im just really confused.what could this mean?

As you can imagine im really FED UP of it all and everyone seems to be pregnant or having babies but not me, im 26, married and own own home so were more than ready for baby just seems so unfair and its making me really depressed!  any advice really appreciated x


----------



## fenneygirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi love I don't know about the monitors, ive never used just knew it was not happening for us. I would get your husband to go have test as things change. 

My hubby had child b4 he met me then once we were married nothing, for 5 yrs!!!! we had icsci as after test showed his sperm not good luckily had daughter with 1st attempt that was 3 yrs ago, now just found out I'm preg naturally.

Get hubby tested and work from there fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## tmkc2012 (Feb 16, 2012)

thankyou for reply x
will get him to do the test too just to be on safe side x


----------

